# Divisional Round Playoff Games



## Toro (Jan 7, 2020)

Vikings @ 49ers
Titans @ Ravens
Texans @ Chiefs
Seahawks @ Packers

Make your picks.

Here are mine.

Vikings - Because I’m a Vikings fan
Titans - No reason in particular. Derrick Henry maybe
Chiefs - Because Texans
Seahawks - Because I’m a Vikings fan


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 7, 2020)

I have Ravens into the SB ...
Packers - Chickenhawks can't play in the cold ...
Vikings - because I'm a 49er fan ... (been there done that) ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 7, 2020)

The only winners will be the Refs.  Everyone else will lose.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2020)

Going all home teams.
Vikings @ *49ers*
Titans @* Ravens*
Texans @ *Chiefs*
Seahawks @ *Packers*


----------



## konradv (Jan 8, 2020)

Let's see if I can do better than 2-2.

Ravens 
Chiefs 
Niners 
Seahawks


----------



## Borillar (Jan 9, 2020)

I’ll go with 
Vikings over Whiners
Chefs over Texassans 
Ravens over Titans
Seachix over Pukers


----------



## Rocko (Jan 9, 2020)

Vikings
Texans
Ravens
Packers


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 9, 2020)

Last weeks games were all close with two going OT

This round tends to have blow outs

Packers
49ers
Ravens
KC

All by a touchdown or more


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 10, 2020)

konradv said:


> Let's see if I can do better than 2-2.
> 
> Ravens
> Chiefs
> ...


I agree with these picks.

GO CHIEFS!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 10, 2020)

Toro said:


> Vikings @ 49ers
> Titans @ Ravens
> Texans @ Chiefs
> Seahawks @ Packers
> ...



I like your picks. Hopefully they come true. I am not a Vikings "fan" but I would love to see them win the SB for their fan base. Good Luck.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 11, 2020)

Baltimore over Tennessee 
Minnesota over San Francisco 
Green Bay over Seattle 
Kansas City over Tennessee


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

I’d like to say we will see some good games this weekend but these games tend to be blowouts with a team with a superior record, playing at home, with two weeks rest, plays a wildcard team


----------



## konradv (Jan 11, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Baltimore over Tennessee
> Minnesota over San Francisco
> Green Bay over Seattle
> Kansas City over Tennessee


Gee, TN is going to be hurting, double beat down!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 11, 2020)

Chiefs game could be a mess. Been getting ice all night. Bout a quarter inch so far. Snow is supposed to start at some point and go all day. 
The chiefs have a heated field so conditions could be sloppy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Chiefs game could be a mess. Been getting ice all night. Bout a quarter inch so far. Snow is supposed to start at some point and go all day.
> The chiefs have a heated field so conditions could be sloppy.



  Supposed to be around 38 come game time.
Cold but not overly so. 
   Though you're right about the heated field,sounds like it could be sloppy.
  I really hate games like this,more injuries and you dont get to see the best out of either team.
  I think all fields in the NFL should at the very least be roofed so the field doesnt turn into a quagmire. Dont care about the temp just the field condition.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Vikings
> Texans
> Ravens
> Packers



  As much as I'd like to see it I dont know if the Texans can beat the chiefs this time around.
  But with Watson anythings possible.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Vikings
> ...



I could see it going any way tbh. Definitely that game I’m looking forward to most this weekend


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Chiefs game could be a mess. Been getting ice all night. Bout a quarter inch so far. Snow is supposed to start at some point and go all day.
> ...


Yuk
Indoor games

I like a good snow game, games in sub zero temperatures, mud

That is real Football


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



  How would you like playing in Texas in September when it's 90 degrees out?

   Again I dont care about the cold weather it's the sloppy field I hate. Shit like that leads to injuries on both teams.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Not always
Many times a sloppy field slows the game down.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Because they have no fuken traction....which leads to injuries.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Leads to falling down in the mud
A hard surface leads to injuries


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Uuuh no.
Slipping when you expect traction is far worse.
   I'll take my Fathers word who was a NBA trainer for the Rockets and the head trainer for WSU over your opinion anyday.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Vikings
> Texans
> Ravens
> Packers



You were 4 and 0 perfect last week...and you are picking the Texans over KC?

What point spread should I insist on from my bookie?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Vikings
> ...



  I would agree with you until I just heard Kelce and Jones may be questionable for Sunday.
  Of course this could be gamesmanship from KC.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


OK
Bring him on here and I will listen


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  He's dead so ya better break out your Ouija board.
Him being the head of the NBA trainers association and in the NBA hall of fame puts his opinion far ahead of some dimwit leftist.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Vikings
> ...



I think it’s going to be close. It’s really a coin flip type of game the way I see it.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 11, 2020)

If I can get anyone to give the Texans 7 points....and 22 blow jobs....they will need it.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



You guys have a safety and tight end out. Are they starters?


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



If Kelce is out that big, but the chiefs still have a million offensive weapons


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



  Not out. Questionable.
Kinda like the Chiefs in that respect.
  Wont really know till game time.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



hate to be the bearer of bad news

Adam Schefter on Twitter


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



In which way qualifies him as an expert on sloppy field conditions in football?

I don’t care...I like watching a game in the snow or mud over a game indoors


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

The next time Tony Dungy makes a coherent point will be the first


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



  Not to worried.
As long as Fells plays at TE I'm good.
   Addae is a slight lose but with the Texans secondary not much of one.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

Less than an hour away.... 
*Watch Vikings vs. 49ers Live | NBC Sports*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  He was the head trainer at WSU as well....as in head trainer of all sports at the college level.
   I'll say I have vastly more experience at sports injuries and there causes than you do after spending a lot of years in the training room with professional athletes of all stripes and their complaints about field conditions and the resulting injuries they cause.
   Go try and spoof a moron with your opinions because they wont work with me.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> The next time Tony Dungy makes a coherent point will be the first


I love Tony Dungy

He was a great coach


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Maybe with Green Bay we can get some good Football weather
Domes are for pussies


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  If you dont believe me......
What injuries can result from poor playing field conditions? | Sports Injuries


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > The next time Tony Dungy makes a coherent point will be the first
> ...



great coach, bad commentator. I remember him talking about the bills and it was clear to me he didn’t watch any bills games this season.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  So you're hoping for injuries...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Open air football and by extension concerts are fantastic.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 11, 2020)

BTW the worst of the storm missed us in KC. Just shoveled what there was. 
The ice sucks but some sun in the morning will take care of that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BTW the worst of the storm missed us in KC. Just shoveled what there was.
> The ice sucks but some sun in the morning will take care of that.


Should be a good game
I think KC blows them out

KC / Baltimore should be a great game


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

SF blowing out Minn 27-10 in 4th quarter


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah, Minnesota just getting wrecked at this point.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Yeah, Minnesota just getting wrecked at this point.



  The only reason I'm still sober is to watch the TiTs get destroyed by the Ravens.....
  If the TiTs win I'll be lucky to be conscience for the Texans game.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

SF dumped the Vikes by 17

I give credit to the Defense which just shut them down


----------



## gipper (Jan 11, 2020)

SF Vikes game sucked. Hope second game is better.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 11, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Going all home teams.
> Vikings @ *49ers*
> Titans @* Ravens*
> Texans @ *Chiefs*
> Seahawks @ *Packers*


^^^  What he said.

I'm late to the thread but I would have gone with this.  I'm hoping the Titans beat the Ravens and the Texans beat the Chiefs, but I don't think it will go down that way.

Full Disclosure.  I'm a Niners fan.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 11, 2020)

gipper said:


> SF Vikes game sucked. Hope second game is better.


I loved it.

lol


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

CWayne said:


> I'm late to the thread but I would have gone with this.  I'm hoping the Titans beat the Ravens and the Texans beat the Chiefs, but I don't think it will go down that way.
> 
> Full Disclosure.  I'm a Niners fan.


That Texans -Chiefs game is the only one I would change, but
I think KC will pull it out. Ravens shouldn't have any problems with the Titans *( of course right when I say that Tennessee gets a TD).*...and Seattle hates the cold so GB and the 2 Aarons should win this one at the tundra..
Congrats to the Niners.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 11, 2020)

What!?  Titan's score first pending a review!  Raven's have a little chink in the feathers?


----------



## mdk (Jan 11, 2020)

Let’s go Titans! Boo Ravens! Boo!


----------



## CWayne (Jan 11, 2020)

Angelo said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm late to the thread but I would have gone with this.  I'm hoping the Titans beat the Ravens and the Texans beat the Chiefs, but I don't think it will go down that way.
> ...


Yeah, I think they will too.  The Chiefs that is.

I am pretty sure that SF has GB's number but they have no luck with Seattle.  So, go Rogers, for now!


----------



## CWayne (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow Titians up two touchdowns. My good friend is a titians fan. If they beat the Ravens I’m never going to hear the end of it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Wow Titians up two touchdowns. My good friend is a titians fan. If they beat the Ravens I’m never going to hear the end of it.


14 to zip

Ravens need to get their game back


----------



## james bond (Jan 11, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Going all home teams.
> Vikings @ *49ers*
> Titans @* Ravens*
> Texans @ *Chiefs*
> Seahawks @ *Packers*



Finally, we agree on something.  My 9ers had a nice game today.

ETA:  Wait.  Titans up by two TDs now?  Sheesh, I thought they come back easily from one TD.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 11, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Yeah, Minnesota just getting wrecked at this point.


Cousins cant move and hangs onto the ball too much. Defense seemed rdy. Offense was predictable


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Titians up two touchdowns. My good friend is a titians fan. If they beat the Ravens I’m never going to hear the end of it.
> ...



Ravens are in trouble if the Titians score on this drive.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Minnesota just getting wrecked at this point.
> ...



San Fran ran it down their throats. When the Vikings player dropped that punt it was over.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Ravens are on snooze
Missing on all cylinders

If Titans can get to the point where they are running the ball, ground and pound, Ravens are in trouble 

But still early


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If the Titians run the ball effectively with Henry and the clock becomes a factor, then that makes Lamar Jackson strictly a passer.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 11, 2020)

Vikings - San Fran  - Muslims vs Pelosi who care either one will lose in the next round
Titans - Raven  Cheering for Tannehill make Miami regret the trade
Chiefs - Texans - Chiefs by a long shot
Green Bay - because the Seahawk's coach is a dick


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

Tucker is automatic on that 50 yarder


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Vikings - San Fran  - Muslims vs Pelosi who care either one will lose in the next round
> Titans - Raven  Cheering for Tannehill make Miami regret the trade
> Chiefs - Texans - Chiefs by a long shot
> Green Bay - because the Seahawk's coach is a dick



I’m not going to lie, I’ve been very surprised by Tannelhill’s resurrection


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Vikings - San Fran  - Muslims vs Pelosi who care either one will lose in the next round
> Titans - Raven  Cheering for Tannehill make Miami regret the trade
> Chiefs - Texans - Chiefs by a long shot
> Green Bay - because the Seahawk's coach is a dick



oh and Pete Carroll is a dick/911 truther


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Agree
Henry kills in the fourth quarter. If Ravens are not back in the game by then, they are in deep shit


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 11, 2020)

Damn, what up with the Ravens? Even when the are on it's only field goals. 

I still think they have a slight advantage at the half to win but I'd like to see the Titans pull it off.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

What a play with Henry in the wildcat!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> What a play with Henry in the wildcat!



Ravens blew another 4th and one

After that TD...Ravens are in shock


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 11, 2020)

Damn, that Titan's defense has the Raven's number. I think ultimately Kansas City is dodging a bullet.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

28-6
Turn out the lights, the parties over


----------



## Borillar (Jan 11, 2020)

Damn! How about them Flaming Thumbtacks!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Damn, that Titan's defense has the Raven's number. I think ultimately Kansas City is dodging a bullet.


Maybe. But KC has to deal with a mean Houston team first.

Wouldn't this be a miracle season for Tennessee ? Starting out 2 - 4, barely squeaking into
the playoffs at 9 - 7 , then going on the road to beat New England, Baltimore and KC ?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 11, 2020)

So I guess the best team still in it is the Niners. 

<---Niners fan


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > What a play with Henry in the wildcat!
> ...



Tannehill with the nail in the coffin just now. Sloppy game by the Ravens. A lot of drops, two bad turnovers, no answer for Henry.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 11, 2020)

Angelo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, that Titan's defense has the Raven's number. I think ultimately Kansas City is dodging a bullet.
> ...



True, no reason to put the cart ahead of the horse I just think the Ravens were the best team in the NFL and Kansas City was the number 2 AFC team. But yeah, they still have to beat Houston.



> Wouldn't this be a miracle season for Tennessee ? Starting out 2 - 4, barely squeaking into
> the playoffs at 9 - 7 , then going on the road to beat New England, Baltimore and KC ?



Yep. That like....never happens.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

See this is the good and  bad part of the NFL. The Ravens were the best team this year, but any given Sunday


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 11, 2020)

Do the Ravens have a Patriots like comeback in them? Probably too late 11 minutes left down 16. The Titans defensive scheme was genius. And they stuffed Jackson on two 4th and 1s.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Yep. That like....never happens.


No 9 - 7 team ever won the Super Bowl....that's right.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

Baltimore was 9.5 point favorites.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

Angelo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. That like....never happens.
> ...



Giants won the SB as a 9-7 team


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Did they ? I knew they were a Wildcard one year.
Thanks for correcting me before Rightwinger though.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



yeah, the year they ruined the pats’ perfect record


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Great Defense by the Titans


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



actually it wasn’t that year it was 2012.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



titans were probably the worst team in the AFC playoffs and now they’re a win away from going to the Super Bowl


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> yeah, the year they ruined the pats’ perfect record


If it wasn't for the Giants, the Brady Bunch might have 8 Super Bowl rings.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, the year they ruined the pats’ perfect record
> ...



And the Giants were pretty lucky to win both games.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

Not to change the subject, but the Golden State Warriors are off to a 9 - 31 start *??*
Lebron and the Lakers are killing everyone too.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Not to change the subject, but the Golden State Warriors are off to a 9 - 31 start ?
> Lebron and the Lakers are killing everyone too.



Draymond Green exposed as an overrated bigmouth. All NBA my ass.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> And the Giants were pretty lucky to win both games.


The miracle helmet catch - that was crazy. Almost as wild as Brady's 28 point comeback on the Falcons.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> See this is the good and  bad part of the NFL. The Ravens were the best team this year, but any given Sunday



  Yep. I had em in Super Bowl this year.
Looks like that extra down time was a bad thing,lets hope it means the same to the Chiefs.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 11, 2020)

Shocked the Ravens lost


----------



## Rocko (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > See this is the good and  bad part of the NFL. The Ravens were the best team this year, but any given Sunday
> ...



you got to be happy with the Ravens losing. One more win (it’ll be a tough one) and you have a path to the super bowl


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > See this is the good and  bad part of the NFL. The Ravens were the best team this year, but any given Sunday
> ...


Yep, the Titans pull off THE biggest upset of this season in the NFL.  I wonder if the thugs will be rioting in Baltimore tonight?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Yep, the Titans pull off THE biggest upset of this season in the NFL.  I wonder if the thugs will be rioting in Baltimore tonight?


Isn't weed legalized in Maryland now ? They'll be chillin'.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 11, 2020)

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, the Titans pull off THE biggest upset of this season in the NFL.  I wonder if the thugs will be rioting in Baltimore tonight?
> ...


I think the thugs would be happier BREAKING STUFF and LOOTING.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Normally I hate to see the Titans win. But in this case I love it.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


Too many cameras these days, plus any shops worth stealing from have bars you'd need a tank to break through.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Normally I hate to see the Titans win. But in this case I love it.


The only time of year the folks in Nashville Tennessee get together to cheer on a gang of mostly black dudes.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 11, 2020)

Baltimore out.  

Who knew?


----------



## Desperado (Jan 11, 2020)

believe it or not: Ryan Tannehill  is one game away from returning to Miami for the Super Bowl


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm going to need to revamp my playoff choices.  I STILL like the Texans to upset the Chiefs.  It's more wishful thinking than anything else.  If this DOES happen, I'll take the Texans over the Titans by 3, 27-24.  I'll take the Packers over the Seahawks by 7, 30-23.  And then I'll take the 49ers by 10 over the Packers, 34-24.  So, my revamped Super Bowl prediction is the 49ers over the Texans by 7, 27-20.  If the Chiefs DO win tomorrow, they'll probably be in the Super Bowl.  After today's games, things look REALLY good for the 49ers.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> I'm going to need to revamp my playoff choices.  I STILL like the Texans to upset the Chiefs.  It's more wishful thinking than anything else.  If this DOES happen, I'll take the Texans over the Titans by 3, 27-24.  I'll take the Packers over the Seahawks by 7, 30-23.  And then I'll take the 49ers by 10 over the Packers, 34-24.  So, my revamped Super Bowl prediction is the 49ers over the Texans by 7, 27-20.  If the Chiefs DO win tomorrow, they'll probably be in the Super Bowl.  After today's games, things look REALLY good for the 49ers.


Good point. The Ravens had a bad day and Tennessee caught them off guard true, but they matched up really well against SF ( beating them earlier in the season)

Hard to say if the Niners would rather play GB or Seattle
but I definitely want to see how KC plays the Texans before I say anymore.

Side note....Tennessee +9*.*5 would have been a great bet to make.
Why didn't I see it ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2020)

QB's like LJ are always great at first. Everyone will say we've-never-seen-anything-like-this-guy. Then once they've played a year or two, teams learn how to contain their running abilities, and if they aren't a strong pocket passer, they quickly fade away.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Derrick Henry!!!    Running for all the yards they need, catching passes and even throwing a TD pass.  

Go Titans!


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 12, 2020)

Chiefs w/o starting safety Thornhill, maybe Chris Jones and Kelce.
I see a possible upset in KC.
I said possible.
KC wins.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Derrick Henry!!!    Running for all the yards they need, catching passes and even throwing a TD pass.
> 
> Go Titans!


Titans playing well. I'll be rooting for them vs Texans if chiefs lose today.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> I'm going to need to revamp my playoff choices.  I STILL like the Texans to upset the Chiefs.  It's more wishful thinking than anything else.  If this DOES happen, I'll take the Texans over the Titans by 3, 27-24.  I'll take the Packers over the Seahawks by 7, 30-23.  And then I'll take the 49ers by 10 over the Packers, 34-24.  So, my revamped Super Bowl prediction is the 49ers over the Texans by 7, 27-20.  If the Chiefs DO win tomorrow, they'll probably be in the Super Bowl.  After today's games, things look REALLY good for the 49ers.


I think it's a replay of Superbowl 1 - Chiefs vs Packers.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to need to revamp my playoff choices.  I STILL like the Texans to upset the Chiefs.  It's more wishful thinking than anything else.  If this DOES happen, I'll take the Texans over the Titans by 3, 27-24.  I'll take the Packers over the Seahawks by 7, 30-23.  And then I'll take the 49ers by 10 over the Packers, 34-24.  So, my revamped Super Bowl prediction is the 49ers over the Texans by 7, 27-20.  If the Chiefs DO win tomorrow, they'll probably be in the Super Bowl.  After today's games, things look REALLY good for the 49ers.
> ...


That would be crazy. 

I don't see how the 9ers are not in it tho


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 12, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


With Henry pounding close to 200 yards and that Defense, I wouldn’t bet against them


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


Discount Double Check ftw?


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yep. They are riding high after going into New England and Baltimore and knocking them both off in their home stadiums.
You have to get the lead early on these guys. Otherwise Henry will just hammer you. He's a beast.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

Titans credit Bills game plan in win against the Ravens : buffalobills


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Derrick Henry!!!    Running for all the yards they need, catching passes and even throwing a TD pass.
> 
> Go Titans!




Now I don't feel so bad about the Patriots losing to the Titans. I'm officially rooting for them as well. If they can get past KC (I'm assuming the Texans are going to implode as usual), they can hang with any of the NFC teams.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> QB's like LJ are always great at first. Everyone will say we've-never-seen-anything-like-this-guy. Then once they've played a year or two, teams learn how to contain their running abilities, and if they aren't a strong pocket passer, they quickly fade away.



i disagree. He just finished his second year and no one has been able to stop him. Even yesterday, despite the interceptions and the fumble, he had 130+ yards rushing. He got better after year one, I see no reason why he can’t get better after year two. The only thing I question with him is is he going to be able to stay healthy playing his style of football? That’s a big question mark.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Damn, that Titan's defense has the Raven's number. I think ultimately Kansas City is dodging a bullet.


With Baltimore's loss, KC looks like the favorite for the AFC.  It will be an interesting game today.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > QB's like LJ are always great at first. Everyone will say we've-never-seen-anything-like-this-guy. Then once they've played a year or two, teams learn how to contain their running abilities, and if they aren't a strong pocket passer, they quickly fade away.
> ...



  You cant really learn to defeat a running QB if can throw the ball as well.
  It's the dual threat that makes them tough to beat.
You lose a defender because you always have to keep a spy on them as well. And it's the ability to extend plays that makes them so dangerous.
I dont see how you "learn" to defend that you just have to try to defend it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Chiefs game could be a mess. Been getting ice all night. Bout a quarter inch so far. Snow is supposed to start at some point and go all day.
> ...



All NFL games should be played outdoors.  No more arena football.

The Super Bowl should be an annual event in Green Bay.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



  To each his own I guess.
Personally I dont care for a game thats decided by some dude slipping in the mud.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Don't bother.  RW posts nothing worth reading, he is essentially a human spambot with no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



A well-designed field won't be muddy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



  Then there are a lot of poorly designed fields out there.
There been talk about Arrowhead being sloppy today because the heaters in the field melted all the ice. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Fine the team $5,000,000 per game with poor field conditions.  Each injured player due to said field conditions should double the fine, and cost the team a home game next season. (Three players hurt, that would be $40,000,000 and 11 road games.)  Problem solved.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



  They should just roof the stadiums.
No need to close it in completely just cover the field.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



New domed or covered stadiums should be prohibited in the NFL. All new stadiums should be open-air, and retractable roofs on existing stadiums should *always* be open. There should never be another playoff game in a dome.  Either the open-air team gets the home game regardless of seeding, or in the case of two arena-football teams, it goes to a neutral site.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



  So how would northern teams fare in the 90 degree heat of the South in September?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

All games should be played in domes.

I want to see what the TEAMS can do.  Not what the weather can do.

And bad weather effects some teams worse than others.    Cold weather and rain hurts the passing game more than the running game.

The weather should not be a factor in any game.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I can tell you how.     How many athletes have died due to cold weather?   I can't think of any.    Heat?  Humidity?    It kills some every year.   Not "effects their play".  It kills them graveyard dead.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



  Exactly.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> All games should be played in domes.
> 
> I want to see what the TEAMS can do.  Not what the weather can do.
> 
> ...



  Thats my take on it as well.
  I hate it when field conditions dictate the winner.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



They seem to manage in Miami. And Jacksonville. And Tampa. And San Diego.  And LA.  And Tennessee.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> All games should be played in domes.
> 
> I want to see what the TEAMS can do.  Not what the weather can do.
> 
> ...


Here you go: Arena Football League | Home


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



So...you must, then, be in favor of requiring all MLB teams to play in climate-controlled domes, then?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > All games should be played in domes.
> ...


That has never happened.  not one single time in human history.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to need to revamp my playoff choices.  I STILL like the Texans to upset the Chiefs.  It's more wishful thinking than anything else.  If this DOES happen, I'll take the Texans over the Titans by 3, 27-24.  I'll take the Packers over the Seahawks by 7, 30-23.  And then I'll take the 49ers by 10 over the Packers, 34-24.  So, my revamped Super Bowl prediction is the 49ers over the Texans by 7, 27-20.  If the Chiefs DO win tomorrow, they'll probably be in the Super Bowl.  After today's games, things look REALLY good for the 49ers.
> ...





JackOfNoTrades said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Henry!!!    Running for all the yards they need, catching passes and even throwing a TD pass.
> ...


I had a rather interesting experience with the playoffs.  Late Friday night, the 60" Mitsubishi HDTV in my home theater died.  Lost the picture and was sound only.  So the first call to order on Saturday was to motivate, take the back off and find the problem.  Fortunately, I have an electronic test bench in the house, located the issue and it was something I could fix, otherwise, I would have been laying on the bed watching my old 27" SD Hitachi CRT.

I'm delighted the Titans spanked Baltimore!  Not only was it a delight to see Vrabel turn Bellechick's own game clock shenanigans against him, watching them play NE, Brady and the Pats were fine, Brady was hitting his receivers all day right on the numbers, but the Titans were all over them like monkey shit!  And Henry was an animal.  My belief that the Ravens wouldn't be able to stop him proved true.

I think people are underestimating the Titans.  Don't count them out.  This Henry is like a battering ram machine on a mission.  They won't be going down without an enormous fight.  It was a delight to see the Baltimore fans silenced, especially the one family holding up a sign saying they had flown in all the way from Hawaii just to see them!    Over confidence and pressure to live up to hype may have contributed, but I really think taking that long 3 week vacation threw them off their game.  Just icing on the cake that in week 17, they rested their chief starters against the Steelers as a game they could afford to lose.  They ended up winning there, but if the Steelers had to bomb, it was nice to see them take the Ratbirds with them.

New England out.

Baltimore out.

Who will be the next casualty for the 6th seed underdog Titans?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  They cancel games due to inclement weather.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



   It most definitely affects passing teams more so than running teams.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


It is interesting that you have just engaged in a practice that you were just berating a team fanbase for doing.

I am a Niner fan.  I happen to think that they are the second-best team in football this season.  The first was Baltimore.  Well, Baltimore is out now.  (any given Sunday scenario).

However, for every game they have played in the past 6 weeks, I have been nervous and never so confident that I would poo-poo another team or fan.  

I think that SF is Superbowl bound this year, but it would be intellectual dishonesty to think that they are a walk in the park against either Green Bay or Seattle.

I'm pulling for Green Bay today because I think that SF has a better chance against them in the NFC Championship game.  But, a better chance is not a sure thing.

The Titens are NOT a sure thing next week against whichever team wins today.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 12, 2020)

CWayne said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Not sure what your stupid point is.  I like the AFC, and really don't care who wins the NFC.  Personally my gut feeling is that SF will win.  Not sure your other points as being a Steeler fan, I'm never for Baltimore winning as a direct adversary and until recent years, was always against NE as well, as they were the Steelers perennial Kryptonite.  But you have to give Brady and NE credit as the best team in history.  I have the SB they won a couple years ago saved in HD in their big comeback as possibly the best SB ever.  I just happen to like the AFC much better, and like the Titans over the Chiefs to win.  Not sure why that bothers you.  Is that OK with you?  You gonna cry?  I hope the Titans smash the living fuck out of KC, then go on to the SB, though I only give them a 40% chance of winning there.  But in the end, I'm not invested, it is, after all, just a game.

Kansas beats the Texans.

Seahawks beat Green Bay.

Titans beat Kansas.

SF beats the Hawks.

SF beats the Titans.


----------



## ding (Jan 12, 2020)

I don’t know about all that but on Monday the Tigers will win.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)

ding said:


> I don’t know about all that but on Monday the Tigers will win.


Might be a safe bet.
Unless they changed the rules so it can end in a tie.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



They do not cancel games due to HEAT.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Are you attempting to stumble upon a POINT?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



  Baseball isn't exactly a high intensity sport.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Are you saying my statement isnt true?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I am saying that you are flopping and flailing, failing utterly in any attempt to actually make a point of any sort.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



   You dont think shitty field conditions have an impact on the game?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I will give you one hundred trillion dollars if you can show where I said that. GO TO IT!


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I like sloppy, muddy, snowy conditions.  It adds an extra dimension to the game players must contend with, much like referees and bad calls, except the player has some choice / control in how they deal with them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



"That has never happened. not one single time in human history."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



   The players dont have control when they're slipping and sliding in the mud.
   Dont get me wrong here....I love to watch other teams play in those conditions. Just not my team.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Sure they do.  It is just one more variable like the wind or a defensive player who anticipates your play or makes an unexpected move that you must plan for and deal with.  I walk on snow and ice all the time and don't fall down because years ago I learned how to deal with it working as an ice rink skating guard.  You lower your center of balance and the placing of your feet.  A good player may slip or slide, but recovers faster or compensates and avoids falling down longer because they were prepared for it.  Makes the game more challenging, less civilized.  For what these guys earn, I'm all for making the game as hard as possible, and it brings the game back to what we played as boys.



 

 

 


When men were men.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Work on reading comprehension. Yours sucks rocks.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I am. Nothing more frustrating than a rain delay. Every team in baseball and football should play under a retractable dome. Football in the snow sucks. All you see is running the football. Can’t even kick FGs.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

I still think the Texans gave up too much for Tunsil and stills, but if they win today it will be a huge step for the franchise


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


So...have you not actually watched a football game in your life, or are you threadshitting?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> I still think the Texans gave up too much for Tunsil and stills, but if they win today it will be a huge step for the franchise



  Agree.
O'brien gave up the farm in future picks for this season.
  We're kinda fucked next year and we're going to have to rely heavily on free agency which is always a crap shoot.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



  As I said earlier.
I love watching other teams play in the muck because it is highly entertaining!!!
  I just want to see my team in those situations.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



It rarely ever happens. 90 % of the time when it’s snow hard during a game it’s going to be a boring game. More injuries, less passing and less FGs.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I still think the Texans gave up too much for Tunsil and stills, but if they win today it will be a huge step for the franchise
> ...



you’re also going to have to pay Tunsil a ton. You guys definitely went all in. Hopefully you can pull it out this year. Then it would be worth it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> It rarely ever happens. 90 % of the time when it’s snow hard during a game it’s going to be a boring game. More injuries, less passing and less FGs.



So...have you not actually watched a football game in your life, or are you threadshitting?


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > It rarely ever happens. 90 % of the time when it’s snow hard during a game it’s going to be a boring game. More injuries, less passing and less FGs.
> ...



yeah I’ve never watched a football game, which is why I comment in the sports sub about football every week, but I don’t ever watch the games. I’m weird like that. I guess the only people that watch games are the ones that share the same opinions as you.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

I like Mahomes. Too bad the chiefs are a scumbag organization


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

Can’t ask for a better start if you’re the Texans


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

So, umm.....Houston?  The red team is shell shocked I think.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

AFC is going upside down.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Wow.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 12, 2020)

Still three quarters to play, but I like what I see from my Texans so far... much better than I expected.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

I didn't realize Kansas City is sponsored by KY jelly.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

KC is going to have to do something to get them to slow the pass rush.  In addition, some new gloves for their receivers.  Or maybe, some fundamental training of watching the ball all the way into their hands?


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

Glad to see the child abuser drop the punt and then get nailed on third down. If the Texans score on this drive it’s over. If not KC is still dangerous. Btw a lot of the plays the commentators are saying are drops by the chiefs were thrown behind the receivers.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 12, 2020)

Did the Ravens and the Chiefs spend their off week smoking weed? I mean what the heck?


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Glad to see the child abuser drop the punt and then get nailed on third down. If the Texans score on this drive it’s over. If not KC is still dangerous. Btw a lot of the plays the commentators are saying are drops by the chiefs were thrown behind the receivers.


yeah, a couple were.  But when you are paid millions a year, you make those catches.  I've seen them all looking up-field before they have the ball.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see the child abuser drop the punt and then get nailed on third down. If the Texans score on this drive it’s over. If not KC is still dangerous. Btw a lot of the plays the commentators are saying are drops by the chiefs were thrown behind the receivers.
> ...



I agree, but sometimes when your momentum is carrying you one way and the ball is thrown in the other direction it’s not an easy catch. That’s all im saying.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

I would kick a field goal here. Easy decision


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Let's not forget.  KC has the ability to put up 40+ points in a half.  This isn't over.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Did the Ravens and the Chiefs spend their off week smoking weed? I mean what the heck?


Devastating start


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> I would kick a field goal here. Easy decision


On the road, Fourth and 1 with Watson as QB I think I would have gone for the knockout.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

Finally.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I would kick a field goal here. Easy decision
> ...



I here ya. I would take the points and make it a four score game. I wouldn’t risk not scoring on that possession


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I would kick a field goal here. Easy decision
> ...


Agreed. They have us on our heels. No better time to ensure the crowd is taken out of the game


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Yeah, pretty fast answer.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 12, 2020)

It is looking like Rocko paid for the 22 blow jobs for the Texans.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 12, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Did the Ravens and the Chiefs spend their off week smoking weed? I mean what the heck?
> ...





CWayne said:


> Let's not forget.  KC has the ability to put up 40+ points in a half.  This isn't over.


That's why I would have gone for it, big difference between overcoming 24 points vs 28.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Its definitely not over but our defense is gonna have to shine like never before.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

Risky play that didn’t play off


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

Should have been picked


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

Why?


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Oops...


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

That fake punt was so stupid. It really can’t be understated.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

Wow, It's now a real game.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

Are we watching a miraculous come back???


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

I think someone turned reality back on.  Bastard.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

This is an unprecedented choke job


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

It's like a compete reversal of fortune.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 12, 2020)

I thought KC could come back but I thought it would take longer than 3 minutes!


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

We need a couple of long drives.  I need a new beer!  lol


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

CWayne said:


> We need a couple of long drives.  I need a new beer!  lol



Texans just need to score if they want to stay in the lead because KC is certainly going to again...and again.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Holy crap that was close.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

This reminds me of playing John madden football as a kid lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> This reminds me of playing John madden football as a kid lol


Last madden game I played was 08 lol


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

No interest whatsoever in trying bud light seltzer


----------



## james bond (Jan 12, 2020)

What a comeback!  Chiefs v. 9ers?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> No interest whatsoever in trying bud light seltzer



If it's anything like that margarita shit they put out, no thanks.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

james bond said:


> What a comeback!  Chiefs v. 9ers?


I think they need to get through this one first.  lol


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > No interest whatsoever in trying bud light seltzer
> ...



I keep hearing about white claw. That’s another one I have no interest in


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

That looks like a forward pass to me


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> That looks like a forward pass to me



His whole body has to be beyond the line, I think it's a TD.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like a forward pass to me
> ...



I’d like to see a few replays it close...u were right


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


White claws suck.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I'm not so interested in 'hard' seltzers. 

When it comes to beer I made the decision to avoid cheap beers whenever possible. So, no Coors, Bud or Miller. Life is good.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

That was close


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...




It was close.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 12, 2020)

When I die, I want the Texans as pallbearers... so they can let me down one more time...


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



i hardly drink, but if I do it’s going to be a good beer. I can’t drink hard alcohol


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

hjmick said:


> When I die, I want the Texans as pallbearers... so they can let me down one more time...



I have the same sentiment in regards to my Bills, Knicks and Mets


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

I hate to agree with Romo, but that last set for Houston is a positive thing they can take into the locker room.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I've been into drinking IPAs, Especially if I've never heard of it then I'm gonna' want to try it.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

CWayne said:


> I hate to agree with Romo, but that last set for Houston is a positive thing they can take into the locker room.



Honestly, if Houston wins this it would be super impressive considering their meltdown


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

If this were one of my teams I think I'd need therapy about now, not sure humans are meant to go through the entire spectrum of emotions in such a short time.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to agree with Romo, but that last set for Houston is a positive thing they can take into the locker room.
> ...


Houston's defense is going to have to step up if they want to win this.  They let the crowd get back into the game and that is going to be a huge hill to overcome.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> If this were one of my teams I think I'd need therapy about now, not sure humans are meant to go through the entire spectrum of emotions in such a short time.


Your therapy will be a nice crisp Saison.  Skip the bitter beer face of the IPA's.  lol


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...




Life is too short to drink light beer. My son's fiance likes the White Claw seltzers. I took one slug of it and spit it out.
Give me a good chocolate stout or hearty coffee porter bartender.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

CWayne said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > If this were one of my teams I think I'd need therapy about now, not sure humans are meant to go through the entire spectrum of emotions in such a short time.
> ...



There are plenty of frutiy/juicy IPAs to choose from. I've been all over my state going to local breweries the only problem I have is I can't remember which ones I've tried so now I'm collecting pint glasses to jog my memory.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


yeah, I can't do any IPA's.  While others are throwing triple hops at their brews, I'm quartering the hops.  Which brings them down to something I can tolerate.

That isn't a bad notion though.  I should start doing that.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Looked like taunting to me.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Looked like taunting to me.


Snowflake child rules but a foul is a foul I suppose


----------



## hjmick (Jan 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> If this were one of my teams I think I'd need therapy about now, not sure humans are meant to go through the entire spectrum of emotions in such a short time.




As a Texans fan, I fully expect them to lose. No therapy required.



On a side note... does anyone else feel the urge to punch Romo in the face every time he speaks?








Maybe I need therapy for that urge...


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > Looked like taunting to me.
> ...


It is unsportsmanlike conduct.  At least make the effort to make it look like a celebration.

lol


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

hjmick said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > If this were one of my teams I think I'd need therapy about now, not sure humans are meant to go through the entire spectrum of emotions in such a short time.
> ...



When he speaks, when my tv is on mute and when he played.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




That's why I have the Untappd app on my phone. Got my tried list handy wherever I go.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



I have an app on my phone too, that might be it.


----------



## james bond (Jan 12, 2020)

Texans are done.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

41 unanswered points?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

41 points scored in less than 2 quarters. Impressive.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Houston needs to score this time, or its over.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Houston needs to score this time, or its over.



Damn, it's not over yet.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

That’s close


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

They needed that!


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

Kelce has 10 catches for 134 yards and 3 TDs through 3 quarters


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

Best playoff game yet this year


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

You know, if Seattle gave Kittle and Garafalo that much time, they'd eat them alive too.

I'm beginning to think this might be a Kelce/Kittle Superbowl.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

Game over


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Game over


Fat lady is warming up


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Houston cannot afford to trade TD's.

The defense coach needs to just get his guys to pin their ears back and bull rush.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2020)

Amazing, almost an entire quarter left and they got 48 points while goose egging the first.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain heartbreaking loss bro

percysunshine thats what you get for listening to me. Sorry


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Amazing, almost an entire quarter left and they got 48 points while goose egging the first.


Like I said, 40+ points in a half.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Amazing, almost an entire quarter left and they got 48 points while goose egging the first.


That's kind of been our entire year tho


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Trying to get too much, too fast.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 12, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> I have Ravens into the SB ...
> Packers - Chickenhawks can't play in the cold ...
> Vikings - because I'm a 49er fan ... (been there done that) ...



I certainly enjoyed the game ... even though I have to come here and admit I'm an idiot now...

I'm an idiot ...

_[Now that wasn't so bad now was it?]_

No, mother, it wasn't so bad after all ...

_[And about the Ravens?]_

I'm a stupid idiot ...

_[I'm so proud of you]_

Thank you, mother ...


----------



## james bond (Jan 12, 2020)

What matchup do you want to see?  GB v. KC or SF v KC or ?


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

That is the game.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

james bond said:


> What matchup do you want to see?  GB v. KC or SF v KC or ?


I'm hoping it will be Tennesee v SF, but its likely to be SF and KC.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2020)

KC is just freaking amazing


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

james bond said:


> What matchup do you want to see?  GB v. KC or SF v KC or ?


Niners & Chiefs 

But Packers and Chiefs would be a cool throwback to the first superbowl


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Houston's given up.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 12, 2020)

What a major collapse by the Texans today!  It's looking like a Chiefs-49ers Super Bowl.  The Chiefs will have to figure out how to stop Derrick Henry of the Titans from having a good game.  If they can, they should be able to win and advance to the SB.  If Henry rushes for over 100 yds., the Titans should win.  I don't think he will.  So my revamped prediction for the Super Bowl is the 49ers over the Chiefs by seven, 31-24.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

So, the Heidi game times 2?   LOL


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Now I'm getting stoked for the Packlids v the seachickens.


----------



## james bond (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> KC is just freaking amazing



It's obvious they have a great, great, great offense, but their defense isn't bad either.  They got to be the favorites whoever they face...


----------



## Zander (Jan 12, 2020)

Helluva comeback by KC.


----------



## Zander (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> KC is just freaking amazing


Against Houston......


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

james bond said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > KC is just freaking amazing
> ...


Well, KC is likely to have difficulty with an NFC defense.  SF and Seattle run the same defense, so they may do well against Green Bay, but they might struggle agains either of the West coast teams.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

Zander said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > KC is just freaking amazing
> ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 12, 2020)

*Tennessee - Seattle* in the Super Bowl ... hit that "thanks" button if you're an idiot like me ...


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> *Tennessee - Seattle* in the Super Bowl ... hit that "thanks" button if you're an idiot like me ...


Hey, its the NFL.  That is NOT beyond the realm of possibilities.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



  Tunsil has been the king of false starts at this point.
He better wake the fuch up!


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

So, I'm thinking that from this point forward (including the NFC game) the team that does not bring their A-game will be going home.

Now is the time to step up if you want the big grand prize.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

Anyone else take Seattle?


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Wait?

Its cold in Green Bay in January?  Say it isn't so!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HereWeGoAgain heartbreaking loss bro
> 
> percysunshine thats what you get for listening to me. Sorry



  They really need to shit can O'Brien!!!
I wanted him to succeed in the worst way but he F'n Sucks!!!


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

Well, well.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


So, threadshitting, it is!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2020)

Well looks like I may end up 2-2 on this weeks picks based on Seattle's shit start.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 12, 2020)

The Beast!







Stuffed!


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain heartbreaking loss bro
> ...



that fake punt was awful


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



  I'm to the point of bailing on the texans at this point.
Fuck Obrien!!


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I this close to quitting on the Knicks. 

a) stupid management 
b) obnoxious fans that don’t know shit
c) Michelle Obama’s brother being the head of player development 
d) stupid owner who doesn’t know how to cut his loses
e) endless losing


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Chiefs looked awesome
They could have folded early but just came back and bitch slapped Houston


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocko said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


I can’t root for a Jimmy Dolan owned team
I hate him that much


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 12, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> *Tennessee - Seattle* in the Super Bowl ... hit that "thanks" button if you're an idiot like me ...



[whimper]


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2020)

Next up

Packers at Niners
Titans at Chiefs


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 12, 2020)

... when's baseball season start? ...


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



He is a very stupid man. I used to believe he got a bad rep, but he’s every bit as dumb as they say he is.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Next up
> 
> Packers at Niners
> Titans at Chiefs



Packers and Chiefs in the super bowl. It’s going to be a good one.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 12, 2020)

Damn. Only got the Chefs game right. So we have Pukers at Whiners and Titans at Chefs. Guess I'll root for the AFC this year. Titans have never won a SB and the Chefs haven't been there in 50 years.


----------

